# Best City in Western Europe to buy an apartment to rent and use a few times per year?



## Brian Sinclair (9 mo ago)

Hey guys,
I'm a European-America(with EU citizenship) and I'm looking for a second home somewhere in Europe. I'm looking for something seamless and easy. Where I can visit my property but also rent it when I'm not using it.

*Note*: I am not trying to make huge amounts of money from my property I primarily want to use it to live there a few times per year and rent it out.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

If you’re not going to make your home somewhere, consider staying out of its housing market. Rent lovely apartment hotels a couple of times a year, and contribute to a place in a manner that matches your actual participation in its society. Money like yours is not helpful, and foreigners buying property to run as short term rentals ruins cities like this fantasy euro-landia place you see in your mind ( but can’t be bothered to visit and explore?). Who can live in this neighborhood you imagine? If it’s so easy to rent out an apartment to other rich vacationers, and show up “a few times a year” to find your own coat stashed in the closet? Only other foreign visitors. Visit “Europe” and find a place you like, visit often and support the small scale local tourism infrastructure, retire there to buy a perfect apartment you looked at the windows of every year from your rental. But keep this economic colonialism and trash foreign owned rental property scam at home.


----------



## Brian Sinclair (9 mo ago)

With all due respect, I disagree with your view. Again, I don't really know you so there would be no reason for me to argue with you. However, if you think France is hostile to foreign buyers then that would be a good reason to skip France.

I'll be interested to hear from others who have lived in other European countries.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

What would you want to hear from those of us who have lived in several countries and cities ? That Copenhagen, Brno, and Porto are awesome for buying places to Airbnb ? You’ve said you’re not planning on living in Europe , you don’t care enough to make a list of places you’re independently curious about or to take a scouting trip , and you’re only planning to visit “a couple times a year” anyway. This plan as you’ve described it is not even half-baked and your question is so broad and vague that it makes no sense. Name a city in Western Europe? Like on Family Feud? This is not a real question.

I’d suggest making a private list of what precisely you plan to gain through this project, and what characteristics your location must have. Then look at a freaking map and talk to your uncle Google, and start making a scouting trip plan. After that, when you’re in love with two cities that fit your criteria, come back here and ask people who live in those places what they think, and if you’ve missed a similar place they know of.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Brian Sinclair said:


> However, if you think France is hostile to foreign buyers then that would be a good reason to skip France.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear from others who have lived in other European countries.


Many European countries have a housing shortage and are becoming increasingly hostile to foreign buyers. 

For example, many German cities have already take measures to restrict AirBnB and are continually making new laws to close loopholes.


----------



## Jonahnath (7 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Many European countries have a housing shortage and are becoming increasingly hostile to foreign buyers.
> 
> For example, many German cities have already take measures to restrict AirBnB and are continually making new laws to close loopholes.


Is it difficult to get a rental home in Germany?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Jonahnath said:


> Is it difficult to get a rental home in Germany?


It depends where you want to live. Rentals in cities where everyone wants to live are incredibly difficult to find (especially for foreigners without a credit history in Germany and without German income. Buying in these areas is also difficult. 

Rentals in rural areas without tourism are much easier to find. However, since landlords know it is difficult to find tenants they don't spend much on maintenance.


----------



## Pilgrim Dove (2 mo ago)

As a general note. I was born in Italy, lived in Barcelona, French Switzerland, visited Paris in France, Southern Germany, but worked and studied and raised a family in the U.S.A. which I think of as my Country. I also spent time in the South of India. As a retired person who worked in the helping field, I can only say that quite often it is how we treat others that causes them to react in a specific manner. As an English Speaker I am privileged, but why should I expect that everyone spoke it as well? I forgot to mention I lived in the U.K. as well (London) and sorry to say to me they were extremely rude while I was there to learn English. Maybe I was too young. Unfortunately, I lost all desire to visit again. I will not return in Germany either, for their very busy life and culture is not a good fit for me. In France, I could see that speaking French certainly helped. I hate to say that upon returning back to Italy the general depression of the system has hardened even this Country, though they are still welcoming to those who respect their customs. What to say about the States? We shall avoid that subject for we are shown in the media as uncaring towards each other. As poor as India was, they were some of the most calm and generous people I met, despite their poverty. Maybe they appreciated a penny while here in the west we lack gratitude. In Barcelona they fight and dance among themselves, only rude when called Spanish. In the end, maybe you first must know what you want and the culture of the region within the Country you are going to see, have to look through the lenses of shared contribution rather than your own pockets; then you shall be much happier with your pirchase and might even want to share some of your dollars with the struggling locals. Believe me, I am very confused myself, but for other reasons.


----------

